# Mansfield Road Tunnel, Nottingham - May 2013



## Goldie87 (May 10, 2013)

Having lived in Leicester my whole life, i've grown up surrounded by the abandoned but impressive structures of the Great Central Railway, which crossed the city on a huge series of viaducts and bridges. This started my interest in the line from an early age, and in the years since i've wandered and photographed much of it. On a recent wander around Nottingham looking at remains of the railway we found that access to the Mansfield Road Tunnel was possible, so of course it had to be done!

Mansfield Road is a 1,189 yard bore, extending north from the site of the former Nottingham Victoria Station. The northern approach cutting, which was home to Carrington Station, has been infilled. Although the roof has a brick arch throughout, the walls of the central show Nottingham's sandstone with refuges being cut into the exposed rock. Some of these are 4-5 feet deep with seating ledges provided. Logan & Hemingway was the contractor responsible for its construction. Though completed in 1896, the line through the tunnel was not opened until July 1898.




Portal by Goldie87, on Flickr




Curve by Goldie87, on Flickr




Alcove by Goldie87, on Flickr




Sealed by Goldie87, on Flickr




Carved by Goldie87, on Flickr




Junk by Goldie87, on Flickr

Last of all the clock tower of Nottingham Victoria Station, which was incorporated into the shopping centre which was built on the site in the 60's...




Clock Tower by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## demon-pap (May 12, 2013)

Great stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## boothy (May 20, 2013)

Great stuff Goldie,Nice to see the clock tower amongst the modern shopping centre


----------

